# New code 36147/36148?



## DebbieP (May 6, 2010)

Hello Coders:

I NEED ASSISTANCE ON THESE NEW CODES.  HERE IS MY QUESTION- ONE CATHETER/NEEDLE IS INSERTED IN THE VENOUS END TO SHOOT DYE INTO THE FISTULA AND THEN A SECOND NEEDLE/CATHETER IS INSERTED IN THE ARTERIAL END TO SHOT DYE BACK INTO THE FISTULA.  WHAT IS THE CORRECT CODES(S).

THANK YOU.


----------



## dpumford (May 6, 2010)

You are to  use the 36148 for *additional* access for therapeutic intervention only ie: PTA/stent.  Not to be used for additional radiological evaluation.

Hope this helps !


----------

